# Please help I have no brakes !!



## 93path (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm hopping that I can get an answer to a problem that I'm having with my 93 Pathfinder. When I push the brake pedal it goes right to the floor, and have almost no brakes exept for minor rear only. 
It started about 2 month ago when I noticed I had to press a little further than normal on the pedal which I thought the brakes needed to be changed soon in the frt, as I could see the lining getting low on the pads. As time went by it got worse until a week ago when I got into my car and had no pedal it went right to the floor and had no pressure. Now, I checked the master which is full of fluid no leaks of any kind anywhere, the booster looks okay and no leak that I can see coming from there. I have noticed that when I pump repeatively with the pedal when the vehicle is running, I get a little pressure but quickly goes away.

Any help would be great!!!  
Thanks,
Stephan


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

93path said:


> I'm hopping that I can get an answer to a problem that I'm having with my 93 Pathfinder. When I push the brake pedal it goes right to the floor, and have almost no brakes exept for minor rear only.
> It started about 2 month ago when I noticed I had to press a little further than normal on the pedal which I thought the brakes needed to be changed soon in the frt, as I could see the lining getting low on the pads. As time went by it got worse until a week ago when I got into my car and had no pedal it went right to the floor and had no pressure. Now, I checked the master which is full of fluid no leaks of any kind anywhere, the booster looks okay and no leak that I can see coming from there. I have noticed that when I pump repeatively with the pedal when the vehicle is running, I get a little pressure but quickly goes away.
> 
> Any help would be great!!!
> ...


Did you go and replace the pads after you noticed that it was getting sheared down? If not, I'd do that right away. Then immediately bleed all four brake calipers with new fluid. It sounds like you have a huge air bubble in your lines, probably from driving around with heavily worn pads.


----------



## 93path (Jan 24, 2005)

I've changed the pads and the rear brakes have been adjusted accordingly.
Almost feels like the 1 way check valve is not working. I'm getting no pressure whats so ever from the pedal. Is there a way of checking to see if your booster is working properly ??

Stephan


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

93path said:


> I've changed the pads and the rear brakes have been adjusted accordingly.
> Almost feels like the 1 way check valve is not working. I'm getting no pressure whats so ever from the pedal. Is there a way of checking to see if your booster is working properly ??
> 
> Stephan


Here are the instructions for checking the brake booster. This actually came from the FSM for a 96 Pathfinder, but it's the same across most Nissan cars and SUVs:










In case you're referring to speed bleeders by "1 way check valve", they won't work if there's too much air in the brake lines. You'll need to bleed with the 2-person system.


----------

